

Ask HN: Our payment processor collects unnecessary information - l0gicpath

Hello HN, we&#x27;ve recently integrated with a very decent payment processor for accepting credit cards online.
They certainly don&#x27;t come with the same level of control and ease of integration as some of the recent ones do like Stripe payments.<p>But they work and they work well for our needs. However since the payment page is hosted on their end, they force our customers to enter their billing address, zip code and phone number, for a SaaS product geared towards mobile developers we feel this is sincerely unnecessary.<p>Their argument is, it&#x27;s fraud protection but for other processors offering the same level of fraud protection but only collecting the bare minimum amount of details (cc number, cc exp. date and name on card) we feel our users would be turned off from completing a subscription.<p>Is that a valid concern?<p>Thank you.
======
dalerus
We've always had to collect billing address and zip code when running
transactions, even with Stripe. Not sure phone number is required, but I can
understand why they would ask for it.

You would be surprised at the amount of fraud these companies get so it's
understandable why they ask for the details. And I think customers are use to
entering this information.

~~~
l0gicpath
Thanks a lot for the insight.

